# Happy Mother's Day!!



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

I just wanted to say Happy Mother's Day to all of the amazing moms out there. I hope that you enjoy something that is just for you on your special day. There ARE so many amazing mothers out there and establishing this day as a special recognition is one Act of Congress that I can support without reservation!!

@>-;----


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I just wanted to say Happy Mother's Day to all of the amazing moms out there. I hope that you enjoy something that is just for you on your special day. There ARE so many amazing mothers out there and establishing this day as a special recognition is one Act of Congress that I can support without reservation!!
> 
> @>-;----


*I join with you in wishing a Happy Mother's Day to all of our TAM Mothers, as well as all Mothers everywhere!*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Happy Mother's Day, Arb!





The Host-


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

Happy Mothers Day All!!

Heres my day so far.......3;00am woke up to the dog barking like crazy, H got up to see what was going on.....DD1 home drunk as a skunk laying in our entranceway. We get her up to bed where she pukes -of course all the while insisting "mom I hardly had anything to drink......" (This is not by any means a common occurrence for her so I suspect boyfriend troubles in the works)

4:00 am I wake back up and feel something crawling on my arm - I grab it in the dark and give it a bit of a squish- its got a hard shell, I'm creeped out by bugs, so i put it on the bedside table to examine in the morning.

6:00am I get up to look for bug, cant find it.
6;15am I go on laptop and feel an itch in my ear-scratch it and come up with a TICK from inside my ear. I am now seriously freaked out. I threw it off me which of course was beyond stupid since I no longer can find it. I throw the carpet outside vacuum all the area and hope that somehow I've killed it or gotten rid of it. UGH!!!!!!

7:00am I can hear DD1 throwing up in the bathroom. Likely unable to recover enough to go to the Mothers Day Brunch and hockey game that we'd planned as a family ... 

The most important thing to have as a Mother besides love? A sense of humour- and perspective.

Sooooo for anyone else not having the "perfect" Mother's Day.....cheers to you as well- this to shall pass


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

NJ2 said:


> Happy Mothers Day All!!
> 
> Heres my day so far.......3;00am woke up to the dog barking like crazy, H got up to see what was going on.....DD1 home drunk as a skunk laying in our entranceway. We get her up to bed where she pukes -of course all the while insisting "mom I hardly had anything to drink......" (This is not by any means a common occurrence for her so I suspect boyfriend troubles in the works)
> 
> ...


*After all of that, your Mother's Day has absolutely got to get better, NJ!

And I'm sure it will! Happy Mother's Day, m'dear!*


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Both my Grand Mothers were great Moms

My Mom and MIL were both great Moms

Both my DIL's Moms are great Moms

My DIL is a great Mom

So for all the great Moms out there

Be assured that your daughters and DIL will in all likelihood

be great Moms as well

All Great Moms Keep up the great work

Respect and admiration to all past present and future Moms

Its the Moms of the world that make humankind survive

Being a Mom is not Rocket Science.....It's much harder

55


----------



## NJ2 (Mar 22, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *After all of that, your Mother's Day has absolutely got to get better, NJ!
> 
> And I'm sure it will! Happy Mother's Day, m'dear!*


THANKS ARBITRATOR! It did get better! Got some flowers from H and a card he'd actually read-lol - and it said we will "live the card"- our love is never ending and we will be happiest in each others arms where we can feel our hearts depth. 

DS transferred me some $ he owes (and some extra) and DD2 came to the game with us- which we won!


----------

